# EN Game Store problems



## Verequus (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not sure, if that is the appropriate place. RW, the email you've sent me with the complimentary copy gives me some problems. The link "Add to Bookshelf" results only in page, where stands "Column 'accountID' cannot be null" and "Download now" results only in the Game Store homepage. I think, the problem is, that the GameStore thinks, that I havent created an account, but I can't find a link to do that.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 27, 2005)

From what I understand, all you have to do is do a search for a product, or add a product to your shopping cart, and the store automatically creates an account for you. I think you found a new bug -- I'll tell them to make sure the store creates an account whenever you try to download a comp copy. In the meanwhile, just try doing a search, then clicking the freebie link again.


----------



## Verequus (Oct 27, 2005)

Ironically I do software engineering, so I do squish bugs on a regular base!  While after searching and adding a product didn't change the behaviour of the direct link, I could add the product to the bookshelf. Neat - I can access this file forever. Hmm, could you please send me Lycaian Arcana, too? I've got that as comp copy, too.


----------



## Verequus (Oct 30, 2005)

I've discovered, that bookshelf items, which haven't been rated by the member, are automatically rated with 5 stars (regardless their actual quality). That is practically deception of interested users. Please mark those items as unrated as they are.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 30, 2005)

No they're not - at least not that I can see.  How did you come to that conclusion?

(And let's not throw around loaded words like "deception", please, which imply an intention.)


----------



## Verequus (Oct 30, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> No they're not - at least not that I can see.  How did you come to that conclusion?




Please click on the link "My Bookshelf" next to my post. You will see the 2 products listed having both 5 stars (not that I wouldn't think, that both products are both 5 stars worth). But only one of them has a real rating.



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> (And let's not throw around loaded words like "deception", please, which imply an intention.)




I really don't know a word, which would be "deception minus being loaded" - I haven't found a synonym, which doesn't look as bad as original word.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 30, 2005)

"That would be an unintentionally deceptive error." *grin*

Truth is, RuleMaster, the rating there isn't _your_ rating. It's the average rating of the products, based on all the reviews posted by folks at EN World for those products.

P.S., scroll up and check out my new sig.


----------



## Verequus (Oct 30, 2005)

For the unrated ones the bookshelf shows the average? Shouldn't still that made obvious, if the bookshelf owner rated it or not?

And regarding RW's sig: Caught you on fire in real life or ingame?


----------



## Verequus (Nov 3, 2005)

I've tried to check out the teaser from Fantatic Science, but I get this error:

You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '491, 492, 497) ORDER BY SCORE DESC LIMIT 0, 12' at line 6
SELECT *, MATCH(shortDescription) AGAINST ("Don\'t let anyone else tell you different, it\'s as you always suspected in your deepest fears. Size matters, and there\'s no denying it.This this daunting, anatomically over-endowed PDF has 174 pages of hilarious content!") AS SCORE FROM `tblProducts` WHERE MATCH(shortDescription) AGAINST ("Don\'t let anyone else tell you different, it\'s as you always suspected in your deepest fears. Size matters, and there\'s no denying it.This this daunting, anatomically over-endowed PDF has 174 pages of hilarious content!") AND `ID`!=42 AND isPickNMix=1 AND `status`='Available' AND `ID` NOT IN (42, 101, 51, 569)491, 492, 497) ORDER BY SCORE DESC LIMIT 0, 12

What is the problem?


----------



## DragonSword (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been getting that too with the checkout links, and also sometimes when trying to add a product to my cart - with the latter though, clicking back and trying again usually works.


----------



## Twin Rose (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry to jump in on you guys, just wanted you to know that all of these problems should be fixed.  Really sorry about the growing pains there, we were adding a bunch of new features and coolness this week, and sometimes it likes to get weird   All good now.


----------

